# Games you're looking forward to?



## Beachland (Aug 26, 2014)

I feel like there's a lot of games coming out that I plan on buying and I'm wondering if anyone else is too or is maybe looking forward to something different.

For me, this year the games I want to play are Destiny, Far Cry 4, Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Wolf Among Us (disc version), Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Assassin's Creed Unity. And GTA V is coming out for the new consoles. I can't think of another year where so many new games came out that I wanted.


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2014)

I just found out Final Fantasy Explorers was a thing and now I'm gonna die waiting for a NA release date, it has completely eclipsed ORAS and Smash 4 for my anticipation.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Two words:


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 26, 2014)

Smash 4 and ORAS.
.....


----------



## windfall (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm looking forward to ORAS,  fantasy life,  bravely second (need to know what happens!!!) and final fantasy explorers. 

Maybe codename STEAM too, depending on reviews.

Edit: oh and Smash haha.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 26, 2014)

Im really looking forward to these games!!!
Persona Q
Bravely second
Alpha Sapphire
Smash bros
Life is strange


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

Smash, and


----------



## MisterEnigma (Aug 26, 2014)

Arkham Knight.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Arkham Knight.



Arkham Night looks really awesome. Can't believe I forgot that.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 26, 2014)

Smash 4, ORAS, HM Story of Seasons, and Silent Hills so I can watch the playthroughs of it.


----------



## LilD (Aug 26, 2014)

Minecraft & Destiny!


----------



## Trundle (Aug 26, 2014)

ORAS, Smash Bros 4


----------



## Story (Aug 27, 2014)

Smash bros...I just really want to play it at this point, both versions.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 27, 2014)

ORAS, FF Curtain Call, SSB, KHIII, FFXV, Fantasy Life, etc.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm looking forward to ORAS and Super Danganronpa 2 c:


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 28, 2014)

Smash 4, Monster Hunter 4 and Code S.t.e.a.m


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 28, 2014)

At the moment, ORAS, Persona Q, Bayonetta 2, htoL#NiQ, Metal Gear Solid V, IA/VT Colorful... Some others, but they're not as high on the list as those.


Golden Sun 4. ;_;


----------



## Zawerni (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm currently looking forward to ORAS, MH4, Smash 4, Assassin's Creed Unity, and Borderlands Pre-Sequel.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 28, 2014)

Story of Seasons, Smash 4, LoZ U and


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 28, 2014)

Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 28, 2014)

ORAS SSB4, SDR2, and Destiny.


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 29, 2014)

Persona 5!

Gotta wait until 2015 sobs...


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 29, 2014)

Super Smash Bros, Zelda Wii U, Mario Kart 8 DLC, the Final Fantasy Theatrhythm sequel (Forgot the name).


----------



## Cyan507 (Aug 29, 2014)

Destiny. What else is there?


----------



## Libra (Aug 29, 2014)

Fantasy Life, Disney Magical World, Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire and the remake of the original Phoenix Wright trilogy.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 29, 2014)

P4U2 drops Sept 30th. Looking forward to that. ^^


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2014)

Pretty sure this game may be coming to Steam, if not, will be SAD!!:


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 6, 2014)

DanganRonpa 2 (I know its already out, I just have yet to play it )
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call
Super Smash Bros.
Fantasy Life
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Story of Seasons
Persona Q
Ace Attorney HD Trilogy 
Tales of Zestiria
Persona 5
The Great Ace Attorney
Silent Hills
Until Dawn
Dying Light
Ori and the Blind Forest
The Tomorrow Children
Wild
There's probably more, but there is one thing...
One game I haven't given up on....

*The Last Guardian*


----------



## Vinathi (Sep 7, 2014)

Pokemon AS, Story of Seasons, Ace Attorney 123

My money... ;(


----------



## heichou (Sep 7, 2014)

ORAS and SSB4!!!!! hype hype hype hype hype hype hype


----------



## n64king (Sep 7, 2014)

Bayonetta 2, Hyrule Warriors, Smash Bros WiiU, Pier Solar, Citizens of Earth, Nihilumbra, and The Crew.


----------



## Chiarasu (Sep 7, 2014)

Tales of Xillia 2 (yet to play), Freedom Wars, Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, SSB4, Hyrule Warriors, Project Diva f2nd, P4 Dancing all night, Persona 5 and Tales of Zestiria


----------



## Hit Girl (Sep 7, 2014)

The new Pokemon games, Final Fantasy Theatrhythm Curtain Call, Smash Bros, Pokemon Art Academy, the re-release of the Ace Attorney triology on the eShop, and Metal Gear Solid V Phantom Pain.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't wait for the new pokemon games! I really enjoyed sapphire and emerald on the gba and can't wait for the 3d version. It'll be so nostalgic <3


----------



## Redacted (Sep 8, 2014)

Smash Bros. 4
Omega Sapphire
No Man's Sky
Bloodbourne
Crown of the Ivory King
Animal Crossing Wii U (Will arrive eventually)
Evolve
Far Cry 4
ZELDA WII U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I like games.


----------



## n64king (Sep 8, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> No Man's Sky




THIS TOO. I keep forgetting about it cause I don't have a PS4 yet


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

Samurai Warriors 4 and Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire. ;v;
Especially Samurai Warriors 4 - been waiting for that one for a very long time now.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

I went to pre order Persona Q at GAME and they told me that it is already out but none are in stock? :O
Has anybody else in the UK successfully pre ordered Persona Q with GAME?


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 8, 2014)

Danganronpa 2. WHY IS NOT IN SPAIN ALREDY? WHYYYY


----------



## jamesbarba (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm looking forward to The Last Of Us Remastered as never got to play it 1st time around on PS3.


----------



## Cou (Sep 15, 2014)

Pokemon, Harvest Moon, and most of all, Dai Gyakuten Saiban. I'm so mad, I really wanna play DGS soon but it hasn't even been released in jpn so idk when it'll release in us :'(


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

SSB4 all aboard the hype train

pokemon oras

hyrule warriors

fantasy life


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 15, 2014)

SSB4

Monster Hunter 4

ORAS

Project Steam

FE X SMT


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 15, 2014)

final fantasy rhythm curtain call, oras, and ssb4!


----------



## kokoronpa (Sep 15, 2014)

Bayonetta 2, No Man's Sky, the Ace Attorney trilogy remake, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate.
Especially MH4U. ;___;//


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Quite a few, but mostly...

Smash Bros. 3DS/WiiU
Fantasy Life
Splatoon
Mother 4 (fangame)
Midora (kickstarter-based RPG from the days and styles of SNES RPGs like _Secret of Mana_)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

- Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call Review (which comes out today, eeee~!!)
- Fantasy Life (still contemplating on whether I want to get it or not. Looks pretty promising)
- Pokemon Alpha Sapphire ('cause that's the one I'm getting)
- Story of Seasons (hooray for farming RPG simulations! 8D)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Little Big Planet 3. As an experienced player of LBP, I would be excited to play LBP3. I like the idea of creating with 16 layers instead of three while I like to make my own power-ups as well.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm looking forward to: Persona 4 Arena Ultimax, Super Smash Bros 3DS, Persona Q, and Persona 5.

 I've been watching way too much youtube videos of the new Persona 3 characters in Ultimax. I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 17, 2014)

Dragon Age!!!!!
Fantasy Life
That Fire Emblem game mixed with the other one, if thats still coming out. Basically, if it has Fire Emblem in the title, I`m buying it.
New Zelda ofcourse, lightyears away sadly. 

Thats about it I guess, But Dragon Age.... My God, finally a chance to dust off the old xbox360.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

LIKE

NEPTUNIA

<3


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 18, 2014)

Fallout 4! Why won't they just announce it already? x.x


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

They obviously don't want you to play it


----------



## jasjas (Sep 19, 2014)

Some of the games I am looking forward to are Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire, Super Smash Bros 4 and whenever they are going to make a Majora's mask remake lol.


----------



## cb987654 (Sep 19, 2014)

Omega ruby and Alpha sapphire!! yay!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 19, 2014)

Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire
Persona 4 Arena: Ultimax
Persona Q
Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare
Tales of Hearts R
Super Smash Bros U
Zelda U
Batman: Arkham City
Persona 5
Persona 4: Dancing All Night

AND MORE


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Super Smash Bros 4 for both the 3DS and Wii U versions, they look like they will be a blast and I can't wait to get ahold of them a play them. Really digging the whole amiibo thing going on with the games as now you can customize your favorite characters according to which moves you like to use which is pretty rad. All in all those 2 games are going to be great games to add to everyone's nintendo gaming collections

Oooo and I'm looking forward to Alpha Sapphire as pokemon sapphire for the game boy was the first pokemon game. I ever actually played so this game will be taking me back to my roots from where my whole pokemon adventure really started. I'm also glad to see they are bringing contests back in the game which is really cool as those were some of my favorite things about the hoenn and sin oh region both so yes alpha sapphire is right near the top of my desired games list


----------



## Karima (Sep 20, 2014)

Borderlands the Presequel! Also Silent Hills for the music, and of course the new pokemon games!


----------



## Squirtle Squad (Sep 20, 2014)

Super Smash Bros. 
Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire
Cooking Mama 5 (This one's already out. I plan on buying it soon)
Pok?mon Art Academy 
Ace Attorney trilogy on the eShop
Kingdom Hearts III (But we all know it'll be aeons before this comes out...)


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 20, 2014)

死神彼氏シリーズ Shinigami Kareshi 
View attachment 68912

Should be out in Jan 2015, so just a couple more months....​


----------



## ladyblanche (Sep 20, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors and Super Smash Bros. for 3ds!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 22, 2014)

Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire and also Super Smash Bros. Mostly ORAS though since it's a game I've been waiting for for about 4 years already.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 22, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> Smash Bros. 4
> Omega Sapphire
> No Man's Sky
> Bloodbourne
> ...



Me too. 








Looking forward to Final Fantasy XIII on PC, out October 9th! Already pre-purchased it, gonna do a LP on it I think! Great game, loved it and both sequels on the PS3.






Also getting Theaterythym Curtain Call next week!!!!!


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 22, 2014)

The new Smash Brothers, Pokemon ORAS, and Metal Gear Solid V.


----------



## Flop (Sep 22, 2014)

HYRULE WARRIORS HYRULE WARRIORS HYRULE WARRIORS

and Smash too. But Hyrule Warriors is only 3 days away


----------



## BATOCTO (Sep 22, 2014)

SMASH!!!!

also ORAS and Persona Q


----------



## Redacted (Sep 23, 2014)

It's a shame destiny ended up not being all that great. It looked really fun to me. I feel bad for anyone who preordered and didn't like it


----------



## Beachland (Sep 23, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> It's a shame destiny ended up not being all that great. It looked really fun to me. I feel bad for anyone who preordered and didn't like it



Really? I think it's a lot of fun, maybe because my expectations weren't that high. There will always be people that hype a game up a lot and end up acting like it sucks because it didn't meet their giant expectations.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm definitely looking forward to Dragon Age: Inquisition, even if Dragon Age 2 was a huge let down.  The first still stands as one of my favorite RPGs of all time, and I have my fingers crossed that BioWare didn't drop the ball on this third installment.

Oh, and Halo: The Master Chief Collection.  I'm not a huge fan of the FPS genre in general, but I met so many amazing people through the Halo 2 community and am excited to reconnect with them.


----------



## Skep (Sep 24, 2014)

ORAS!!!!!!!


----------



## oranje (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby.  I used to play the originals when I was a kid, so I can't wait to revisit it!


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 25, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors TOMORROW! I know what I'm doing after Tim & Eric tomorrow night


----------



## Bandy Andy (Sep 25, 2014)

Super Smash Bros., Batman: Arkham Knight, Zelda Wii U (not that Hyrule Warriors crap), and I guess Pokemon OmegaRuby and AlphaSapphire, I just haven't been in a Pokemon mood lately, and that's something I have to be in the mood for to be excited about. :/


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 27, 2014)

That's because Pokemon isn't good anymore and hasn't been since pearl and diamond.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 27, 2014)

I still say it's good. Sure, Gen 5 was pretty lousy, but Gen 6 regained that old Pokemon charm for me.

Either way, Smash 4. I am so hyped for it!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2014)

Resident Evil HD remaster, for Steam(because I haven't destroyed it enough it yet LOL!) and Resident Evil Revelations 2.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 30, 2014)

I just saw some video play throughs of Middle-Earth: Shadows of Mordor. That game looks amazing and looks super fun. I really like the nemesis mode which allows you to take down Saurons army by assassinating the leaders of each clan. It seems super interesting and something that hooked me into the Assassins Creed games. Primarily because of how many ways you can tackle each of the eventual take downs.


----------



## Pearls (Sep 30, 2014)

Smash bros and Alpha Sapphire


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 30, 2014)

does anyone know if pier solar actually is coming out for everyone else next week? or october i guess


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

Resident Evil 7 and Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire


----------



## mdchan (Oct 13, 2014)

Fantasy Life!


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 13, 2014)

Really looking forward to both Persona Q & Pokemon Omega Ruby/Sapphire! They're both really the only games I know I'm actually going to buy soon.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 13, 2014)

I usually don't get all excited for games before I've seen some decent reviews.. but I can't help but get excited for;


Resident Evil HD
Resident Evil: Revelations 2
The Evil Within
ORAS
And SSB. Haven't played a Smash game since Melee foreeeeever ago.
I'm honestly really stoked for The Evil Within~ Just hope my PC can run it. Rather, I hope it's not another horrible port. D:

And I know someone else mentioned a Majora's Mask remake.. man, Nintendo keeps hinting at it and hinting at it. References in games, mentions in interviews about how much they'd love to do it, "BUT..."
Nintendo, don't toy with my heart. Just make it already. :c


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't play many games nowadays, just ACNL, Pokemon, occasionally Tomodachi Life, and some older ones like Puzzle Quest and Bomberman. But I'm counting down the hours til ORAS!! and I'm praying that Nintendo release Puzzle Fighter II Turbo on virtual console in the eshop OMG, this would make me so happy ^_^


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 14, 2014)

Pre-ordered both Shawdows of Mordor and Dragon Age: Inquisition.
Soon I`ll add Bayonetta II to that list.

I`m really surprised it got such a huge score in the reviews, even though the Original scored high as well. Best thing is if I pre-order it, I get part I for free. Killer.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm excited for Smash on the wii u, and of course captain toad. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Minene (Oct 15, 2014)

ORAS!!


----------



## effervescent (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm really excited for Fantasy Life! Also Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley and Story Of Season.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Papercut Monsters Recut!


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to Dragon age: Inquisition next month, i pre ordered the special edition. The Evil Within also looks pretty cool.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 18, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Pre-ordered both Shawdows of Mordor and Dragon Age: Inquisition.
> Soon I`ll add Bayonetta II to that list.
> 
> I`m really surprised it got such a huge score in the reviews, even though the Original scored high as well. Best thing is if I pre-order it, I get part I for free. Killer.


It beat SSB4 on all fronts, yet I see nobody talking about it. It's sad. I played the demo and it's as good as I expected. I pre-ordered the special edition, which looks hella sexy, and can't wait for the 24th.

Also excited for Splatoon, whenever that releases. Playing it at Firstlook was really fun.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 18, 2014)

I am definitely looking forward to Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 18, 2014)

Pokemon ORAS
Assassin's Creed Unity 
Assassin's Creed Rogue 
Ace Attorney triology on eShop


----------



## Greninja (Oct 18, 2014)

ORAS


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 18, 2014)

I just pre-ordered Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley, I'm really looking forward to it : D


----------



## Farobi (Oct 19, 2014)

Pokemon Omga Ruby and Alpha Shappie. Also this: http://www.pcgamer.com/co-op-life-sim-stardew-valley-gets-lovely-new-trailer/


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

Omega Sapphire


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

OK, I'm just going to point this out there.

But I'm sorta looking forward to Sonic Boom, yeah yeah I know it's not that good.

But I'm very very carious about it, considering that it's a different development team who was with Insomiac and Naughty Dog.
It should be at-least tolerable, though.

Not enough to contain my hype for Smash 4 Wii U and ORAS though.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

Zelda U, ORAS, a remake of Twilight Princess and Majora's Mask please Nintendo thank you


----------

